

Earhart Project Research Bulletin: Sextant Boxes (2008) - curtis
http://tighar.org/Projects/Earhart/Archives/Research/Bulletins/52_NumbersGame/52_NumbersGame.html

======
curtis
For more context, take a look at "The Bones Chronology"
([http://tighar.org/Projects/Earhart/Archives/Documents/Bones_...](http://tighar.org/Projects/Earhart/Archives/Documents/Bones_Chronology.html)).
The message regarding the sextant box serial numbers is about half way down
the first page.

